
Wreeto – Notes app for minimalist hackers - verumnoslib
https://wreeto.com
======
maxbaines
Currently using VS Code for this, but looks interesting. No information on
privacy of how, where my data is handled which makes me hesitate.

~~~
verumnoslib
End to end note encryption is on the roadmap as well as other, hard to find
things on similar apps like downloading your notes whenever you'd like. User
freedom of choice and privacy of data are first on the list.

------
DyslexicAtheist
put all your personal notes into the hand of an obscure company and allow
their stinky employees to do with the data as they please. probably illegal in
the EU. these solutions just need to die.

~~~
maxbaines
Lets be fair here you do not know there employees are stinky.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
*their

the site doesn't say who is behind it so it might as well be operated by a
bunch of hamsters for all I know.

hackers use org-mode or local solutions not this type of carrion

~~~
maxbaines
*Thanks

